# Petronis action lately



## jakerider (May 28, 2008)

I've gone against the grain lately and have checked the Petronis out more than normal in the last month. I know the bite and water has been better to the SE but I've been hardheaded. I have not seen anything out there recently and bait has been present fairly close to the rig. I was there this past Sat. and didnt even see another boat fishing it.
Has anyone had any luck there this month?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I was out there a couple of weeks ago, caught several BFT no huge ones saw some YFT skying but they were really boat shy and we didn't get one on top. Had a couple of knockdowns trolling but all in all not a great trip, but way better than staying home!

We started at Beer can and worked our way east, water seemed better and all the fish we caught were at Petronius.

That was 2 weeks ago and lot can and does change. Saw a report from this past weekend from some guys that went out to Nautilus, they had 5 or 6 YFT, AJ, RR it was a box of fish. Think they went 240 miles something like that.


----------

